# Multiple Orgasms



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

How many women have had multiple orgasms? If so, how do you have them?

I have had them, but only through masturbating/clitoral stimulation. I have never had any through sexual intercourse.

My husband had a sex-only relationship with a woman a long, long time ago (when he was single and by mutual agreement with the woman) and during intercourse he said she would have 3-4 orgasms. He said before me, this was the best sex he ever had. I guess it really made him feel like a rock star to make her cum so many times in a row.

I consider myself a really sexually adventurous person and a passionate lover, but a part of me wonders if my husband is disappointed that I don't have multiples. I also wonder if this past lover was faking her multiple orgasms since I have read that multiples only happen with continuous clitoral stimulation, not through penetration only. :scratchhead: 


Thoughts?


----------



## reallyover? (Jun 21, 2011)

Bet you didn't expect your first response to come from a man....

Been married 10 yrs and may be going through a divorce but sex has never been an issue in the marriage. We're in our late 30's.

"grind the corn"....position so the man's pelvic bone is rubbing your clit. Forget the porn scene slamming. Grind together...sometimes hard. Her record was 30 in one night....no BS. Good ab workout for her too!!! Avg for her is about 6 or 7 a "session".


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

reallyover? said:


> Bet you didn't expect your first response to come from a man....
> 
> Been married 10 yrs and may be going through a divorce but sex has never been an issue in the marriage. We're in our late 30's.
> 
> "grind the corn"....position so the man's pelvic bone is rubbing your clit. Forget the porn scene slamming. Grind together...sometimes hard. Her record was 30 in one night....no BS. Good ab workout for her too!!! Avg for her is about 6 or 7 a "session".


grind the corn position?? Is this the famous doggy style position without
the slamming...and slapping? Do you move your body in unision or in
typical doggy style pattern?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

I have had multiple through masturbating but also through doggy-style with my husband, which I prefer. We both love that position and I angle my ass up and my head way down on a pillow so he goes real deep. He hits my G-spot continually and I can come multiple times. It takes a lot of stamina but always worth It


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm 48, female, on my second marriage... Didn't have multiple orgasms with exH (well, didn't have this quantity or quality of sex either!), have them almost every nite now (some regular, some squirting)!!! Via his hands stimulating me, oral sex, and different positions of intercourse. Plus, you can stimulate yourself while having intercourse...that counts! 

One awesome, never-fails position is me on top facing him, squatting .... usually hanging onto the headboard for leverage...only takes a minute and is mind blowing! 

I'd say I have at least 5 per nite.


LIFE IS GOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!


----------



## reallyover? (Jun 21, 2011)

MG.....no, no, no. Missionary (laying on top of her) or with her on top. You don't need to hold eachother, but bodies should be touching (chest to chest) like you're hugging I guess. Key is to grind your pelvic bone directly on her clit....move in unison.


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

I fake it for most of of relationship. He never knew. I know this because I just recently told him last mnth and he was shocked. Mainly because I lead him to believe it and because the OW use to yell and scream like some porn star (not my style). I'm not a quite lay but not a loud one either. But I never wanted to hurt his feelings and crush his ego so i faked it. After finding out about affair I just didn'care any more. So now that we are both (cross your fingers) actively trying to work on our marriage I finally let him know that he wasn't doing much by the way of orgasm. I mean the sex was good but never and orgasm. Cilt or penetration. It wasn't unitl I told him how well the clitoral vibrator wk that he felt like he had something to prove. And I must tell you It has only been twice and through oral but man I sooooo glad I finally told him. It's much better with a person. And I pass out right out everytime. That part really boost his ego by the way.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

I think most women have faked orgasms at some point in their lives. I did for the first year with an old boyfriend. I just didn't have the heart to tell him I was faking it. He was so crushed and angry when I finally told him and I vowed I would never do it again and I never have since. It is unfair to the guy and it doesn't help the woman teach her man how to please her! 

But that's my point - I think some women fake their response to appear more sexual or better than the average woman. I do wonder if this was the case with this woman my husband was with. He said she would orgasm at the drop of a hat. I'm not sure I buy that. If it is true, it is VERY rare.


----------



## MissLayla1986 (Aug 27, 2010)

I almost always have multiple orgasms during intercourse when my husband touches me down there the right way just beforehand. If he can tease me just enough and get me sufficiently worked up with his hands and fingers, then i will orgasm both when he touches me and 3-4 times during intercourse irrespective of what position we use. By now he's worked out some elaborate techniques such that he can get me to hit the multiples almost every time. 

Having said that, in my experience, face-up doggystyle feels the best followed by cowgirl. Face-down doggystyle doesn't feel as intense for me for some reason, but my husband really likes it and I still orgasm so we do it that way quite often.


----------



## Rough Patch Sewing (Apr 18, 2011)

Will read this tonight with wife. I really want her to have the best that sex can offer in our marriage!


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

reallyover? said:


> MG.....no, no, no. Missionary (laying on top of her) or with her on top. You don't need to hold eachother, but bodies should be touching (chest to chest) like you're hugging I guess. Key is to grind your pelvic bone directly on her clit....move in unison.


Nice..I learn something new everyday..
Is that a clitoral Orgasm that she will get or the G-Spot orgasm?


----------



## Rough Patch Sewing (Apr 18, 2011)

marriedguy said:


> Nice..I learn something new everyday..
> Is that a clitoral Orgasm that she will get or the G-Spot orgasm?


Could be that both spots, G-spot and clitoris can be stimulated. I do not know, but for sure this is clitoral stimulated orgasm waiting to happen. It works that way in my marriage.


----------



## reallyover? (Jun 21, 2011)

Married......who cares!!!!!! Don't know to be honest with you.....all I know is she digs it......or dug it as my case may be.


----------



## xalenfairbanks (Jun 23, 2011)

I’ve had multiple orgasms just from intercourse, but not 4 in one session. His previous fling was probably faking it.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

me too one in 1988 one in 1991 one in 1993
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> me too one in 1988 one in 1991 one in 1993
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl:

Best one today Runs!


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

marriedguy said:


> Nice..I learn something new everyday..
> Is that a clitoral Orgasm that she will get or the G-Spot orgasm?


Google "Coital Alignment Technique".


----------



## Goodboy (Jun 11, 2011)

It is not difficult. it is like a man, who can have as many orgasm as possible as keep sexing. The same way you had it[multiple orgasm] while masturbating, you can also have it if you are sexed by a man who can sex you up to three round.


----------



## perfectstranger (Aug 14, 2010)

Laurae1967 said:


> He said she would orgasm at the drop of a hat. I'm not sure I buy that. If it is true, it is VERY rare.


Is it that rare? The simple, non-porn pounding CAT position Enchantment and reallyover are referring to works for me, although I'm a bit of a drop of the hatter... Some close girlfriends with slower reactions also say it helped with multiplication.
But it all changes with age, hormones, and of course partner, right? Loving someone is definitely *not *a guarantee the sex is gonna be satisfying, let alone mindblowing.

ETA: to the original post, this is why I think specific details about past sexual experiences are highly overrated. It's one thing for H to say, "Lets just see how many times you can." That I would be down for! But bringing up something an ex did in bed -- good or bad -- seems insensitive to you.
H and I do not have the most intense, passionate sex of my entire life. Yeah, sometimes I worry about that. 
But, our average-ish, somewhat vanilla sex almost always ends in the most intense, single, done-for-the-night, simultaneous orgasm. That's part of our relationship. Comparing it side-by-side to what I may or may not have had with an exbf doesn't seem really fair to anyone.


----------



## soccermom (Oct 13, 2010)

You are a very lucky woman to have your hubby pleasing you like you deserve...bravo SunnT's husband. 

I too am a multiple. Unfortunately my partner and I are on different sexual plains. He is a 5 minute man & I'm just on my 1st one maybe and it feels like such a tease. With previous lovers I have achieved so many I can't count and have been exhausted & LOVE IT...I miss that so much.



SunnyT said:


> I'm 48, female, on my second marriage... Didn't have multiple orgasms with exH (well, didn't have this quantity or quality of sex either!), have them almost every nite now (some regular, some squirting)!!! Via his hands stimulating me, oral sex, and different positions of intercourse. Plus, you can stimulate yourself while having intercourse...that counts!
> 
> One awesome, never-fails position is me on top facing him, squatting .... usually hanging onto the headboard for leverage...only takes a minute and is mind blowing!
> 
> ...


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

Wow. I guess there are some multiple mamas out there. Good on y'all! 

While I don't have multiples with my husband, we each agree that the sex we do have is the best we've ever had (and we've each had a fair amount). My orgasms with my husband are so strong and all-encompassing that it never even occurs to me to keep going....because I am truly satisfied and spent. 

I'm pretty happy with our sex life...we mix it up constantly and it is always delicious! We are trying to average once a week and lately it's been 2-3 times/week in the last few weeks....hope that continues!


----------



## nickiej904 (Jun 28, 2011)

Never thought I could multiple, until I dated a guy that was large, relaxed, and took his time. I thought it was great at first. But honestly, it's not all it's cracked up to be. Leaves you craving the big intense completely satifying O. I'd much prefer the big O to multiples.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

I like one big O. i found the more i had...the less intense they were. 
Gimme a huge one and then let me go to sleep


----------



## Cara (Aug 15, 2010)

Maybe this woman did have 3-4 when they were together. It's possible, but I doubt it. 

My husband says all the women he has been with before me have had no trouble orgasming from what he does in bed. I informed him he was either the luckiest man on Earth or most if not all of them were faking. Don't worry, I said it _much_ nicer. I have no problem having multiple orgasms by myself, but when I am with him it is a struggle to have even one.

I have never faked myself, but I have learned form forums like this that it is distressingly common. Whatever their reasons for faking, they are teaching these men that they don't need to put in the effort to make a woman come. Almost every man I have been with hadn't the faintest idea how to stimulate a woman to orgasm. It's sad.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Oral oral oral oral and don't let her stop you. You're not done till the neighbors want a cigarette. At least that's how I remember it used to be. My wife was constantly trying to get me to stop and mount her like she owed me something. I kept telling I know which way is up and can figure it out w/o her trying to stop me. And yes I always made sure to be freshly shaven. Maybe she faked it all those time, maybe not. In any case whatever it was it was never enough to get her to show the least bit of interest or initiative or creativity or even stick around in bed for 60 seconds afterward. Oh well, what-ever.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Laurae1967 said:


> Wow. I guess there are some multiple mamas out there. Good on y'all!
> 
> While I don't have multiples with my husband, we each agree that the sex we do have is the best we've ever had (and we've each had a fair amount). My orgasms with my husband are so strong and all-encompassing that it never even occurs to me to keep going....because I am truly satisfied and spent.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with our sex life...we mix it up constantly and it is always delicious! We are trying to average once a week and lately it's been 2-3 times/week in the last few weeks....hope that continues!


My GF and I have a safe word that we set up early in our relationship. It's most common use is when she has a string of orgasms from oral and/or a favorite toy of hers. I don't make her cry uncle every time we're together, but every once in awhile I'll push her that much more till it's all she can do to say the safe word.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Locard (May 26, 2011)

The W has no problem with 2 or 3 big ones from missionary when I do my part. After that she is pretty much a quivering heap, without alcohol anyway. She tells me she can't believe that many women can't have O's through normal sex.


----------



## marriedwithkids1 (Nov 10, 2010)

I can have multiples consistantly. Sorry if this hurts your feelings but just like some men ahve a short refractory period, some women can easily have one after another. I do my best on top or doggie. 

I don't think men trully care as long as they know you are enjoying it. Be sure though to know if you are lasting long enough. It took my H years to tell me he wanted our sex to take longer. I think i commented on a thread about men liking foreplay. I was kind of hurt to find out but, glad he told me. i have tried to be accomodating but, for me once i have a couple O's shortly after i am kind of done. If you are the same way you may want to see if he wants some oral (on him) to complement your lovemaking so it last long enough for him to be trully satisfied. If you are interested in more about this i can send you a link or whatever. 

In the end you can have fun trying different things as others have mentioned to see if yoiu can get here. Try toys, lubes whatever.... even if yoiu never get there the jouney will surely be fun.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

Marriedwkids1 - My feelings are not hurt at all. We all have what we have and do what we do. For me, when I've had multiples by myself, it's always been because my first O didn't satisfy me....like my itch has not been scratched enough. This doesn't happen with my orgasms with my husband, which are intense and awesome. I'm sure I could try to have an additional O after sex, but it would be eeking it out and would not be intense in the same way as the first, so I have little motivation to try and my husband could care less he said.

To clarify, my H told me about his multiple O FWB 7 years ago, in passing, and has regretted it ever since! H has not been asking me why I don't have multiples. I was just wondering about it.

My husband seems more than satisfied with the duration of our lovemaking. We have a lot of foreplay. Our actual intercourse is usually only about 10 minutes, but our play - kissing, touching, grinding, rubbing, licking, etc. can last 30-40 minutes. We still have kids in the house, so an hour of fun is enough for us. To be honest, neither one of us enjoys intercourse for long stretches....it is tiring and we get chafed after a while. I find it a lot more exciting to have a lot of build up before sex and then have really intense, hot sex that is over in a shorter time. I kind of feel like if it takes a guy too long to come during sex that he's not that aroused and is really having to work hard for the O...which is not fun for either one of us. 

My only complaint with my husband, sexually, is that I seem to be the initiator 95% of the time, which I find annoying. And I wished we had sex 3-4 times a week on a consistent basis. We are working on this and the past 3 weeks it's gotten better!


----------

